# MIYABI Red Morimoto Edition 8" chef impressions.



## Bryce KS (Dec 3, 2020)

Hey, I have the opportunity to pick up a MIYABI Red Morimoto Edition 8" chef for around $90, and I wanted to know if you guys had any experience with this knife. I'm away at college and don't want to have anything too nice as I have roommates. I've attached a picture of the knife and the given specifications.


----------



## adam92 (Dec 29, 2020)

HRC55-58 is really soft, suggest you get cheap Japanese is still way better than this. 
Try japanesechefknife.Com 
The vendor name Koki iwahara, he got some cheap but really good quality knife you need.


----------



## nexus1935 (Dec 29, 2020)

Haven't had this knife specifically, but I've had the span of Henkel/Zwilling/Miyabi knives. I don't see anything special on this one (other than the celebrity chef name on it). 

At this price point I'd rather get a Fujiwara FKM or a Tojiro DP - I've had both and they're great value knives.


----------

